# Scouting out used Theory books



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

In the past several weeks I have begun my jazz guitar library, by trading at my favorite used bookstore. This is a great hobby, as I hate to part with cash.

Beginning Jazz Guitar, with cd...by Jody Fisher

Jim Kelly's Guitar Workshop

A Modern Method For Guitar, Volume 1...William G. Leavitt


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> In the past several weeks I have begun my jazz guitar library, by trading at my favorite used bookstore. This is a great hobby, as I hate to part with cash.
> 
> Beginning Jazz Guitar, with cd...by Jody Fisher
> 
> ...


Thanks for the titles.

Just spent today looking around Chapters and our Coles stores but they mostly have Dummies series and a few others.

I'm not knocking the Dummies series - they're great for someone without any music background.

What I'd really like to find is a beginners to intermediate guitar player book to carry me through the next year - something that starts from scratch and leads to intermediate level.

Music genre will probably be country rhythm - mostly because they just seem to use three chords.

Thanks,
Newf46


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Guitar Cookbook by Jesse Gress (Backbeat Books) ~ This one is my current favourite.

Music Theory by Tom Kolb (Hal Leonard Guitar Method) ~ Will go well with your method books.

The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer.

Total Guitar by Terry Burrows.

Guitar Bible from Thunder Bay Press.

There are many other related books, but a general music theory book like the ones I mentioned which relate it all to guitar will be most practical.

Get the Oxford Dictionary Of Music, and the Oxford Companion To Music, too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hal Leonard "Music Theory for Guitarists: Everything You Ever Wanted to Know But Were Afraid to Ask" is a good book as well!!!

http://www.amazon.ca/Music-Theory-G...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256527159&sr=8-6


----------

